# usb issue

## snIP3r

hi all!

a few days now i got this message periodically displayed in my /var/log/messages:

```

Aug 24 18:24:23 area52 usb 2-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 48

Aug 24 18:24:23 area52 usb 2-9: device descriptor read/64, error -62

Aug 24 18:24:23 area52 usb 2-9: device descriptor read/64, error -62

Aug 24 18:24:24 area52 usb 2-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 49

Aug 24 18:24:24 area52 usb 2-9: device descriptor read/64, error -62

Aug 24 18:24:24 area52 usb 2-9: device descriptor read/64, error -62

Aug 24 18:24:24 area52 usb 2-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 50

Aug 24 18:24:25 area52 usb 2-9: device not accepting address 50, error -62

Aug 24 18:24:25 area52 usb 2-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 51

Aug 24 18:24:25 area52 usb 2-9: device not accepting address 51, error -62

Aug 24 18:24:25 area52 hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 9

```

i do not know what this means because i have no device is attached to this port. here's my lsusb:

```

Bus 002 Device 047: ID 1a86:7584 Unknown

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

the unknown device is a canon printer. perhaps this is also relevant info from lsusb -v:

```

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts            10

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0012

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    No overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

   Port 9: 0000.0101 power connect

   Port 10: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

```

i dont know what to do and how to stop this periodical info? can someone perhaps help me with this issue?

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## energyman76b

Port 9: 0000.0101 power connect 

well, lsusb says that a device is there. So which one is it?

I am not sure that you gave all of lsusb...?

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

yes, i see that too, but there is no such device. heres the complete output of lsusb -v:

```

area52 ~ # lsusb -v

Bus 002 Device 047: ID 1a86:7584 Unknown

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x1a86 Unknown

  idProduct          0x7584

  bcdDevice            2.52

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                2 USB2.0-Print

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower               96mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         7 Printer

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Printer

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Bidirectional

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x051d American Power Conversion

  idProduct          0x0002 Uninterruptible Power Supply

  bcdDevice            1.06

  iManufacturer           3 American Power Conversion

  iProduct                1 Back-UPS BR  800 FW:9.o2 .I USB FW:o2

  iSerial                 2 QB0644132380

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               24mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 None

      iInterface              0

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode           33 US

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength    1217

         Report Descriptors:

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0006  1x 6 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts            10

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0012

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    No overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

   Port 9: 0000.0101 power connect

   Port 10: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts            10

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

   Port 9: 0000.0100 power

   Port 10: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

```

you can see here, that there is no such device. or am i wrong with that?

also, normal lsusb shows no device at bus 002:

```

Bus 002 Device 047: ID 1a86:7584 Unknown

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

still hope that someone can help me...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## energyman76b

do you get the same messages, without the printer connected?

----------

## cach0rr0

Do you get more info if you

```

update-usbids

```

then lsusb?

----------

## snIP3r

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> do you get the same messages, without the printer connected?

 

thank for this hint, i will try that and wait for the message to appear again

----------

## snIP3r

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> Do you get more info if you
> 
> ```
> 
> update-usbids
> ...

 

no, still the same. no device attached to bus 002 device 9  :Sad:  and there are only 2 devices attached.: the canon printer and the apc ups...

----------

## snIP3r

hi again!

first, i thought everything is ok, cause the message did not appear for about 2 days. but now i have the message again. even though i have only the apc ups attached. this is what lsusb tells me:

```

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

but lsusb -v tells me another thing:

```

   Port 1: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

   Port 9: 0000.0101 power connect

   Port 10: 0000.0100 power

```

still dont know what this means...

----------

## energyman76b

hm, have a look at your ports. Maybe something is stuck - or one of the onboard connectors has a bent pin?

----------

## fbcyborg

Hi!

I've just bought an APC UPS (RS800 VA), but I'm not able to configure it.

I did what this wiki says, but without any success.

If I connect the UPS through the USB/Eth cable, here's what I get:

```
usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

usb 5-1: device not accepting address 12, error -71

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13

usb 5-1: device not accepting address 13, error -71

hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1 
```

If I check the apcupsd status:

```
# /etc/init.d/apcupsd status

* status: crashed
```

And here's what apctest says:

```
# apctest

2009-10-28 11:18:16 apctest 3.14.6 (16 May 2009) gentoo

Checking configuration ...

Attached to driver: usb

sharenet.type = DISABLE

cable.type = USB_CABLE

You are using a USB cable type, so I'm entering USB test mode

mode.type = USB_UPS

Setting up the port ...

apctest FATAL ERROR in linux-usb.c at line 609

Cannot find UPS device --

For a link to detailed USB trouble shooting information,

please see <http://www.apcupsd.com/support.html>.

apctest error termination completed
```

Maybe I am missing some kernel module, but I don't really know.

I use gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r2.

Where can the problem be?

----------

## snIP3r

hi fbcyborg!

i assume you have configured the kernel also as written in the wiki page. so perhaps this is a bios setting problem. can you try to enable usb legacy support in your bios. perhaps this helps.

i use gentoo kernel 2.6.30-r5 and i works perfect.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## fbcyborg

Thank you snIP3r.

I tried what you suggested me, but nothing has changed. 

Note that prior to modify the bios setting, the USB legacy support was set to AUTO. Now it's enabled.

Can we inspect the kernel configuration, to see if mine is correct?

----------

## fbcyborg

The only module I didn't compile is USB_DEVICEFS.

I didn't compile that module because it is deprecated and:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS:                                                                                                
> 
> If you say Y here (and to "/proc file system support" in the "File                                                  
> 
> systems" section, above), you will get a file /proc/bus/usb/devices                                                 
> ...

 

----------

## snIP3r

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Can we inspect the kernel configuration, to see if mine is correct?

 

yes we can ,)

in my config i have enabled devicefs:

```

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

```

you should give it a try... only if it is to be sure the ups is working...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## energyman76b

please turn off usb legacy support or make it auto. It is for dos and it is really bad for you m'kay?

about the errors, make sure you have 

Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (EXPERIMENTAL)

Root Hub Transaction Translators 

turned on

----------

## fbcyborg

I performed all things you said, but I still get the following, when connecting the USB cable:

```
usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

usb 5-1: device not accepting address 12, error -71

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13

usb 5-1: device not accepting address 13, error -71

hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1 
```

----------

## energyman76b

could you post your config?

oh - and when you connect a different usb1.1 device to that port - does it work?

----------

## fbcyborg

Sure. Here it is.

Of course, if I connect any other USB device, it works!

(Sorry... I don'have any 1.0 USB device at the moment) 2.0 devices are OK.

----------

## energyman76b

hm, you have a lot of stuff you probably don't need (infiniband? I2O?) but the usb part looks mostly ok.

You should make uhci and ehci modular too. This way you can reload the driver after the errors start to appear, sometimes that helps.

----------

## fbcyborg

Yes, maybe. But I don't think they should be a problem now.

The most important thing now is to understand which modules are needed to get the UPS recognized.

So, do you think that UHCI and EHCI should be modular in order to have it working? 

mmh.. :/

It should work anyway.

This is making me crazy.... sure!

----------

## energyman76b

make them modular because that way you can reset the hardware (unloading and loading the driver) after an error occured. I have a mouse that LOVES to lock up the usb bus in certain circumstances. The errors look similar to yours - and unloading and reloading the modules solve the situation.

So from a 'reliability' and 'always make sure' POV you should make them modular.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, I've just made them modular, but nothing has changed at the moment.

What can I try?

If I try to unload and reload the uhci module, the result is the same. Same output in the ringbuffer.

----------

## energyman76b

have you tried a hub?

----------

## fbcyborg

I tried a 1.0 USB HUB and it works.

I also attached a pen drive to the HUB and it works too.

----------

## energyman76b

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> I tried a 1.0 USB HUB and it works.
> 
> I also attached a pen drive to the HUB and it works too.

 

no, have you tried attaching the usv to a hub?

----------

## fbcyborg

Yes. I've just tried to attach the UPS to the USB HUB and I get the same result:

```
new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 15

usb 7-1.4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 7-1.4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 7-1.4: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 16

usb 7-1.4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 7-1.4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 7-1.4: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 17

usb 7-1.4: device not accepting address 17, error -71

usb 7-1.4: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 18

usb 7-1.4: device not accepting address 18, error -71

hub 7-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
```

Meanwhile I found someone saying how to fix this problem.

But as I expected, it's a fake solution.

----------

## energyman76b

if you are sure that the hardware is ok - maybe you should go to lkml. In my experience they are pretty eager to fix usb problems.

----------

## fbcyborg

Yes, I'm pretty sure I have no hardware problems, since other USB devices work.

I've just made another test, with my USB printer/scanner, and it perfectly works.

I also tried to connect the UPS to a windows xp PC.

The result is that has not been recognized.

----------

## energyman76b

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Yes, I'm pretty sure I have no hardware problems, since other USB devices work.
> 
> I've just made another test, with my USB printer/scanner, and it perfectly works.
> 
> I also tried to connect the UPS to a windows xp PC.
> ...

 

so the ups does not work with a different box?

----------

## fbcyborg

It seems to not work on windows too.  :Sad: 

I didn't install any driver, but, no driver request come to me from windows, when I connected the UPS to the USB port.

What hell!

----------

## energyman76b

well, you got a broken ups  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Thank you for the support.

I've already contacted the assistance.

----------

## fbcyborg

They sent me another RJ45 to USB cable.

Next week I will try it.

----------

## fbcyborg

The new cable has been delivered to me right now!

The UPS is now recognized by the system, and dmesg actually says:

```
usb 7-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

generic-usb 0003:051D:0002.0001: hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Back-UPS BR  800 FW:9.o5 .I USB FW:o5 ] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0
```

the apcupsd daemon is now running, but I see something unexpected running apctest:

```
2009-11-04 19:43:17 apctest 3.14.6 (16 May 2009) gentoo

Checking configuration ...

Attached to driver: usb

sharenet.type = DISABLE

cable.type = USB_CABLE

You are using a USB cable type, so I'm entering USB test mode

mode.type = USB_UPS

Setting up the port ...

apctest FATAL ERROR in device.c at line 71

Unable to create UPS lock file.

  If apcupsd or apctest is already running,

  please stop it and run this program again.

apctest error termination completed

```

What about the FATAL ERROR in device.c at line 71 ?

----------

## energyman76b

as it says, I tries to create a lock.file somewhere and it can't.

----------

## fbcyborg

Yes, I see.. 

What do you suggest for the LOCKFILE parameter?

What did you set in your /etc/apcupsd/apcupsd.conf file?

This is mine:

```
UPSCABLE usb                                                                                         

UPSTYPE usb                                                                                          

DEVICE                                                                                               

LOCKFILE /var/lock

SCRIPTDIR /etc/apcupsd

PWRFAILDIR /etc/apcupsd

NOLOGINDIR /etc

ONBATTERYDELAY 6

BATTERYLEVEL 5

MINUTES 3

TIMEOUT 0

ANNOY 300

ANNOYDELAY 60

NOLOGON disable

KILLDELAY 0

NETSERVER on

NISIP 0.0.0.0

NISPORT 3551

EVENTSFILE /var/log/apcupsd.events

EVENTSFILEMAX 10

UPSCLASS standalone

UPSMODE disable

STATTIME 0

STATFILE /var/log/apcupsd.status

LOGSTATS off

DATATIME 0
```

Maybe there's something wrong, but I don't know.

----------

## energyman76b

I don't have an ups  :Wink: 

but:

apctest says it must not run when the daemon runs.

make sure that the permissions for /var/lock are correct.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ops!

You are right, I was running apctest with apcupsd up.

That's why I was getting that error.

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello, 

here again.

Unfortunately I've noticed that:

```
# /etc/init.d/apcupsd status

 * status: crashed
```

If I stop apcupsd and if I perform an apctest:

```
2011-11-16 00:04:15 apctest 3.14.8 (16 January 2010) gentoo

Checking configuration ...

Attached to driver: usb

sharenet.type = DISABLE

cable.type = USB_CABLE

You are using a USB cable type, so I'm entering USB test mode

mode.type = USB_UPS

Setting up the port ...

apctest FATAL ERROR in device.c at line 71

Unable to create UPS lock file.

  If apcupsd or apctest is already running,

  please stop it and run this program again.

apctest error termination completed
```

The cable seems to be OK, and the UPS is recognized:

```
# dmesg | grep UPS

generic-usb 0003:051D:0002.0005: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Back-UPS BR  800 FW:9.o5 .I USB FW:o5 ] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0
```

sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1

gentoo-sources-3.1.1

No more idea on what it has happened.   :Sad: 

I tried the UPS on Windows and it works! So it's an apcupsd fault.

Please help.

EDIT: opened a bug report.

----------

## fbcyborg

SOLVED.

----------

